# Your fish series 8: Dwarf Cichlids



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

We've covered Cichlids in general, so lets go to a great group of little guys for the planted tank.

What types of dwarf Cichlids have you kept?
What is your favorite? Why?
Have they spawned for you? If so, what did you do special, if anything?
What kind would you like to get?

If you have any favorite photos, feel free to share them.

Tell us all about your experiences with them. :ear:


----------



## emoore3 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have kept Rams (have 1 left) and 1 Apistogramma Borelli. The Rams did breed in my 55 gallon but I was never able to get the eggs to hatch. The first few batches I left in the tank and the eggs were eaten by the other fish despite the rams trying to be good parents. I then put a few batches in a seperate tank but the eggs always fungused. I had really hard water where I lived at the time so that might have something to do with it. 

I recently moved and have soft water now so I wanted to breed my rams. Unfortunatly 4 of the 5 rams decided to kick the bucket. I had them for almost 3 years so they were pretty old for rams. Next week I am going to get a pair of rams and try to raise the babies. 

I also have one male apistogramma borelli. He is in a 20 long. I am going to try to find a female next week and try to spawn them. I would love to get more dwarf cichlids but living in a small apartment limits the number of tanks I can get.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I have Kribensis and Apisto Cacatuoides.

I like them both equally. Obviously I like the colour of the Cacs better, and I like that I always have 2 females coloured up. They have 3 moods. Courting to spawn, guarding eggs in cave, guarding fry throughout the tank. Plenty of action.

The Kribs I really have respect for. The fact that something like a fish can have a bond and a language to be able to cooperate and raise fry is incredible to me. Just to see how well they work together is a blast for me.

IMO, dwarf cichlids should be a part of every community tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

brad said:


> IMO, dwarf cichlids should be a part of every community tank.


Yes, wouldn't that be nice? 

At the moment I have a pair of wild Rams, which are in their own tank, and hopefully they're looking toward spawning. I've been thinking of at least mixing part of their water with RO water, but I wonder if that would be dooming any fry that I might sell later, since most people don't use it. I've always been an advocate against using RO water just for the sake of breeding any fish, so I really shouldn't break my own rules. :noidea:

I also have Kribs, which are beautiful and always in their breeding colors, but I don't do anything special to raise the fry.

I've had a few different Apisto's, including agazi, and hongsloi, but they've succumbed to old age, so I may replenish my stock at the ACA convention in July.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Have kept:

Apistogramma trifasciata 
A. pertensis
A. cacatuoides
A. maciliensis Rio Mamore
A. borellii
A. viejita Rio-Meta
A. nijsseni
Pelvicachromis taeniatus Nange

Of these, did manage to breed:
Apistogramma trifasciata 
A. cacatuoides
A. viejita Rio-Meta
Pelvicachromis taeniatus Nange

Never really monitored the conditions when they bred. Just lots of live food and consistent and clean water. Favorite from among the group is A. trifasciata since they were the first dwarf species that I kept and managed to breed.

Next species that I'm interested in is A. elizabethae.

I'll dig up some pictures, but they're mostly of the A. viejita since I didn't own a camera until last year.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I think every tank 15g or larger should have a pair of dwarf cichlids in it. I'm partial to Apistogramma but Rams and the various Pelvicachromis species are wonderful additions as well. 

My all time favorite is Apistogramma bitaeniata, though I have yet to successfully spawn them.


----------



## cranetech (Feb 1, 2006)

JanS said:


> Yes, wouldn't that be nice?
> 
> At the moment I have a pair of wild Rams, which are in their own tank, and hopefully they're looking toward spawning. I've been thinking of at least mixing part of their water with RO water, but I wonder if that would be dooming any fry that I might sell later, since most people don't use it. I've always been an advocate against using RO water just for the sake of breeding any fish, so I really shouldn't break my own rules. :noidea:
> 
> ...


Using RO for breeding and hatching should not affect their tolerance to local water once mature. The reason for using very soft water is to help maintain the proper osmotic pressure of the eggs. Its very likely the differencial in OS pressure of eggs in hard water is what killed them. once they die, they fungus.
you could use RO for breeding and hatching but then acclimate the fry over time to local water conditions.

How are some of the dwarfs in planted tanks? do the Kribs excavate? I think rams are probably pretty good if they have a suitable area to spawn arent they?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

cranetech said:


> How are some of the dwarfs in planted tanks? do the Kribs excavate? I think rams are probably pretty good if they have a suitable area to spawn arent they?


they fit in very well. No digging, bulldosing etc....

Most will readily spawn in our tanks so spawning sites are a good idea.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I've had Cacatouides, which I really enjoyed! They spawned for me numerous times. The only downside is that these fish only live for a few years. I like something that hangs around a bit longer!

I tried some panduros once, but they never came out of hiding.

The female cacs were always about, but the males were slightly seclusive when not trying to attract a female's attention (which was alot of the time).

Nice fish, apistos.
(see my avatar. it's my male cac who lived about 2 years)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

cranetech said:


> Using RO for breeding and hatching should not affect their tolerance to local water once mature. The reason for using very soft water is to help maintain the proper osmotic pressure of the eggs. Its very likely the differencial in OS pressure of eggs in hard water is what killed them. once they die, they fungus.
> you could use RO for breeding and hatching but then acclimate the fry over time to local water conditions.
> 
> How are some of the dwarfs in planted tanks? do the Kribs excavate? I think rams are probably pretty good if they have a suitable area to spawn arent they?


Thanks for that info. That does make perfect sense.

I've never had a problem with Kribs or any of the others in planted tanks either. As long as they have their caves and hiding places, they're happy.

Vancat, you're right about the short life expectency. That's about the only downfall of Apisto's and some of the like.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Jan,

i've heard that A cacas live for a year or so...is it also true for A trifasciata, viejita, bitaeniata, macmasteri's and others in general? sorry for the loaded question but most catelogs like aqualog and Datz do not include lifespan. [unless i'm blind! in which case i apologize unreservedly to the two publishers/authors]

just got my hands on 6 types [drool]...[a serious case of collectivitis]


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

2-3 years at least. Some can go 4-5 but I`d say if you get 3 or more out of them, be happy.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I would say that my average for most of them has been 2 - 3 years. It just seems that the time goes fast when I have other types of fish who have lived over 15 years.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I purchased a pair of Krib about 8 months ago and put them in my planted tank. I have since added discus to the mix. The kribs spawned and raised their fry. I now have approx 20 Kribs and the discus. All are doing fine. I do regular water changes and add some aquarium salt to keep the water soft. In a couple of months I will most likely give the small guys to other members of the DFWAPC to spread the wealth of these great fish.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

ah thanks for the insight. 

er one more is it true that after spawning, the life of the parent/parents are shortenened? in some cases die?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Bill Weber said:


> Iadd some aquarium salt to keep the water soft.


huh? Care to elaborate?



standoyo said:


> er one more is it true that after spawning, the life of the parent/parents are shortenened? in some cases die?


There is some speculation, among some breeders, that if a female spawns too soon in her life, that it reduces her life span.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i'm getting my A. diplotaeniata next week!!!! WOOT!


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I've kept a few kribs in my planted tank for a year or two and they've probably been the most interesting fish. At first I didn't really provide them with a good cave, so they made their own by digging under my driftwood. Cleared a front and back entrance. Out of curiousity, does anyone know what kind of lifespan I can expect for kribs in an aquarium?

My next dwarf cichlid purchase will be a small apisto harem in the near future hopefully.


----------

